

Have you checked your Google Ad Interests? - Aldo_MX
https://www.google.com/settings/u/0/ads

======
27182818284
I just did and I'm amazed out how incorrect their guesses are. If I should
have been worried about privacy invasion, I'm not anymore because they seem to
have no clue about me as an individual. Sports? Wow. "Shooter games" what? I
don't even really game outside of things like Chess on Andorid. Huh.

